# Tell me what you think of my labels...Part 2



## xxRONNIExx (Jun 23, 2007)

Okay here's the picture of my white tags. I took into consideration all the adivce I have received. 
With my final complete labels the word "please" will be taken out "Made in the USA" will be on the front, "100 % cotton" and "Do not bleach" will also be added to the wash instructions.

Ronnie


----------



## Rick Q. (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice work! I am not a label expert but I think they look great!
Do you mind if I ask why you instruct to flip inside out before washing?

Rick


----------



## xxRONNIExx (Jun 23, 2007)

IMO I think it makes the design you have on the outside of your shirt last longer from fading, peeling, or discoloration. Plus my mom always made us wash clothes like that...lol.
I also see it on alot of tshirt labels now as directions for washing...


----------



## Rick Q. (Mar 26, 2008)

OK, well that makes sense, especially the mom part.  I can relate. 

I just wondered if you were doing something specialty like heat press or rhinestones. 

Keep up the great label work!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yep, they look great. 

It's cool to put the fiber content with the wash instructions, just make sure you keep the 100% cotton on the front, too.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Rick Q. said:


> Nice work! I am not a label expert but I think they look great!
> Do you mind if I ask why you instruct to flip inside out before washing?
> 
> Rick


The reason for the flip inside out is to reduce the friction/rubbing on the design from the other articles in the wash with the shirt. Especially if the tee shirt in thrown in the wash with jeans or other heavy garments. Your jeans will stay new looking longer if you turn them inside out before you put them in the wash.


----------

